# 11 most important guns in history!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

According to Popular Mechanics... who obviously know as much about guns as I know about the mating habits of the North American black squirrel (which is nothing by the way). My favorite on the highly questionable list is the Glock 17. While it _may_ be list worthy their description is so laughable that it sounds like a Saturday Night Live parody.

Here it is:



> Austrian Gaston Glock came from the world of polymer engineering rather than that of gunsmithing, and his revolutionary 9-mm Glock 17 is a simplified handgun made mainly from plastic, except for the barrel. The frame is lighter and more durable than steel and absorbs some of the recoil on firing. The 17, which takes its name from [its 17-round magazine] being Glock's 17th patent, was designed with improved ergonomics and three independent safety mechanisms; it will not fire unless the trigger is pulled and all safeties are off. The Glock rapidly won a two-thirds share of the U.S. police market.


Improved ergonomics? :laugh:

Everything is polymer except the barrel? :laugh:

It will not fire unless all safeties are off? :laugh:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/tec...he-11-most-important-guns-in-history#slide-10


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just to let you know, there was a thread somewhere on the taste of the black squirrel! Gonna have to read the article and get back at ya! btw, with full blessing from the dw, I just bought a Lee Anniversary Challenger reloading kit!! Can't wait to start pumping out the ammo!!

Disagree with the last one too. It is a grenade launcher...not a gun in the traditional sense. Great to see the M-1 getting its props!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you are old enough to remember when the Glocks first came out the media called them plastic guns that could not be seen by x-ray machines. They came close to being banned. The media always suggests banning many different things but never themselves.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish someone would make an M-1 Garand in 223.

I know about mini 14s, accuracy on the older ones is meh.I mean an honest to godz M-1!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Magus said:


> I wish someone would make an M-1 Garand in 223.
> 
> I know about mini 14s, accuracy on the older ones is meh.I mean an honest to godz M-1!


I loved the M-1 Garand. I was on the Air Force Honor Guard for 5 years and we used the Garand for our functions including the funeral firing party, and drill team. GOD that sucker was heavy and how many stocks I broke twirling, flinging, and throwing that in practice and events! You would hate me! I have probably broken around 20-30 stocks!

I will always love that weapon. The balance during a simple spin or butterflies was great... even with the slling


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would take a true "scaled down" M1A or M-14 in 5.56mm but would pass on a full size M1 Garand in 5.56mm. Not interested in having to load clips or getting my thumb smashed if not paying attention.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

M1 thumb is a right of passage.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It is sort of like when they have their survival how to issue. It was written by the black squirrel. 

Sadly all the magazines now publish crap from free lance writers who never check their facts. M one of my kids free lances for some publications and at least she verify a her information. She is a shooter by the way. GB


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I would take a true "scaled down" M1A or M-14 in 5.56mm but would pass on a full size M1 Garand in 5.56mm. Not interested in having to load clips or getting my thumb smashed if not paying attention.


There's a 5$ drop in gizmo that stops that.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That is one of the dumbest lists I have ever seen. They left off the percussion cap black powder as before that it was flintlock that was hard to shoot in the rain. Then there is that little gun that the mob made famous, the Tommy Gun. Oh yeah then there is the Henry Repeating Rifle, guess that was not an important one.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

cnsper said:


> That is one of the dumbest lists I have ever seen. They left off the percussion cap black powder as before that it was flintlock that was hard to shoot in the rain. Then there is that little gun that the mob made famous, the Tommy Gun. Oh yeah then there is the Henry Repeating Rifle, guess that was not an important one.


You are right, remember this is someones perspective. They should have gone to 20


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Or maybe they should have actually employed someone who knew about guns to help make the list. I am betting they just did a Google search and called it good. But this is no different than guns in tv shows and movies. I cringe at how the "experts" they employ to provide gun and gun handling info seem to know less than the average middle school kid who plays Call of Duty.


----------



## RobLangley (Dec 4, 2012)

If anyone cares, black squirrel tastes just like all other North American squirrel species. The Red squirrel is the largest and the "toughest" in behavior and texture. Black squirrel is about the same toughness, but usually is more tender than the red. The smaller fox squirrel, or gray squirrel, are the most tender.

The squirrel has a very good flavor similar to beef, but is a flavor that is sweet and slightly tart. The flavor, of course changes from region to region depending on the type and variety of food sources and volumes. Acorns and other trees that produce nuts, like the evergreen trees ( pine nut, spruce nut, etc.), and sweet gum. Of course, oak trees are found all across North America and most produce some type of acorn. Many of you who have sampled acorn tea or have had the privilege of using it as a very good laxative know the benefits and the tart liquid.

Robert Langley
eodts.com


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

RobLangley said:


> If anyone cares, black squirrel tastes just like all other North American squirrel species. The Red squirrel is the largest and the "toughest" in behavior and texture. Black squirrel is about the same toughness, but usually is more tender than the red. The smaller fox squirrel, or gray squirrel, are the most tender.
> 
> The squirrel has a very good flavor similar to beef, but is a flavor that is sweet and slightly tart. The flavor, of course changes from region to region depending on the type and variety of food sources and volumes. Acorns and other trees that produce nuts, like the evergreen trees ( pine nut, spruce nut, etc.), and sweet gum. Of course, oak trees are found all across North America and most produce some type of acorn. Many of you who have sampled acorn tea or have had the privilege of using it as a very good laxative know the benefits and the tart liquid.
> 
> ...


The gray and fox squirrels are quite tasty. Frying them and making a skillet gravy is yummy.

My question is how do you cook, raccoon, opossum, and ground hog?


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

raccoon roll in flour brown bake till tender.

opossum same way

ground hog unless they are very young not good to eat.


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

webeable said:


> raccoon roll in flour brown bake till tender.
> 
> opossum same way
> 
> ground hog unless they are very young not good to eat.


Thanks. I've read recipes but hearing it from someone who has done it themselves is better.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> I loved the M-1 Garand. I was on the Air Force Honor Guard for 5 years and we used the Garand for our functions including the funeral firing party, and drill team. GOD that sucker was heavy and how many stocks I broke twirling, flinging, and throwing that in practice and events! You would hate me! I have probably broken around 20-30 stocks!
> 
> I will always love that weapon. The balance during a simple spin or butterflies was great... even with the slling


I agree M-1 Garand is one of my favorites just because of my time with them.

I was Air Force Honor Guard at my first base for a year. I would have done it longer but the base had limits and my unit was short handed in my career field. Still waiting for that time that I find a good M-1 Garand, with a history to it, at a time I can fit it into my budget.


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

Ravensoracle said:


> I agree M-1 Garand is one of my favorites just because of my time with them.
> 
> I was Air Force Honor Guard at my first base for a year. I would have done it longer but the base had limits and my unit was short handed in my career field. Still waiting for that time that I find a good M-1 Garand, with a history to it, at a time I can fit it into my budget.


If you go to an Appleseed you can get a certificate so you can buy from CMP. They start at $500 and go up. They also have ammo cheap. Also you can check Missouri Firearms. He gets them in from time to time.


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, people like to see their guns all on the list but i think popular mech. should have stated innovations in firearms world ( during there time) would have been more real. Colt 1911 - AK both are still the man! Guns and Ammo did a list too and Glock was on their list too! Great weapon. Real world, you cant compare a handgun to a rifle.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

In my opinion, the most important/innovative gun in history was the bolt action rifle, led to semi automatic weapons which led to sub machine guns and assault rifles and so forth.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There are no "assault" rifles. Only rifles.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> There are no "assault" rifles. Only rifles.


True... Excuse me. Watching to much media I suppose. But you know what I mean. "the fully automatic rifle"


----------

